# Do you still need to purchase a base license?



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

Do you still need to purchase a base license? 
There was a guy in front of me at Walmart today and he bought a Combo Hunt/Fish license. He didn't get a base license so he asked the clerk if he needed one and she told him not anymore.
I haven't heard anything about this so I'm asking.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The hunt and fish combo includes the base license.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Page 6 of the 2014 Hunting & Trapping Digest. 

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The clerk that said you don't need a base license anymore needs to be reported to the stores management.


----------



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

Yea, I was standing right there when she said it.
I wasn't aware of the hunt/fish combo, started contemplating purchasing one, but not so sure Ill have another hunting season so Ill just get licenses as needed I think.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

2014 was my 1st season with paperless licenses for hunting and fishing. If you have a smart phone you can keep the pdf copies on it and present them, along with your driver's license, to dnr if asked and it couldn't be more convenient. Got checked at the ramp after a layout hunt on the bay and just brought it up on my phone and handed it to the CO along with my drivers license. I'll never have to deal with clerks who have no idea what they are doing again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This link should help but the base license is required even though the clerk is not properly informed.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_14518_65243_65249-338459--,00.html

Among the most significant changes affecting deer hunters, a base license is now required for all hunters. The base license provides critical funding for habitat and conservation work on both public and private land and supports the work of conservation officers and field staff to ensure safe, legal hunting practices are followed. The purchase of a base license includes small game hunting. Whether they choose to hunt small game or not, hunters' base license dollars will be used to enhance and expand hunting opportunities, which benefits hunters of all species.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Directly copied from the Guide:
_
"Combination Hunt and Fish (includes: base license, deer combo, and all species fish license)"_

So the clerk should have said the base license is included in the Combo and not that he didn't need one or they don't sell them anymore.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Is there also an electronic Fed stamp? If not, what do you do with the stamp?


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

propbuster said:


> Is there also an electronic Fed stamp? If not, what do you do with the stamp?


Like warrenwaterfowler I also just carry a PDF on my phone of all my licenses; however, you still need to have in you physical possession any tags (i.e. Deer Tag) or Federal Duck Stamp.

My deer tags stay in my Deer backpack and I take that backpack with me every time I go deer hunting.

The electronic Federal Duck Stamp is only valid for 45 days until you receive the actual stamp in the mail. When you get the stamp you must still *sign it across the face in ink* and then I just put it in my wallet. For convenience I just cut a note card the size of a credit card and stick it to that and put it behind my drivers licence (since you have to always need to have your DL when hunting/fishing).

The biggest benefit I found to keeping it on my phone is that I always take my wallet and phone everywhere I go. Especially for the fishing license I have been visiting friends and they ask if I want to go out for a few hours fishing and in the old days my fishing license was either in my boat (summer) or my tackle box (winter), I would have to decline since it would take 1/2 hour to go home and 1/2 hour back to get it. Also, will do duck hunting in the morning and then grouse/pheasant in the afternoon and in the old days after I get to where I want to hunt realize that my license is in my duck jacket or vice versa, but not where I am. Now with it on my phone I always have it no matter the situation.

May not be the best approach for everyone to keep it on the phone, but for me it is an great option and I take advantage of it.


----------

